# 🐉𝗠𝗶𝗻𝗲𝗰𝗿𝗮𝗳𝘁-𝗖𝗼𝗺𝗺𝘂𝗻𝗶𝘁𝘆: Ardania.de – Survival/Freebuild



## Lordsandukhan (6. August 2015)

*Minecraft-Servervorstellung: ⛏ Ardania.de – Survival/Freebuild *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hallo liebe Community,*

Ardania ist ein kostenfreier Minecraftserver mit freundlicher Community und langer Tradition.
Die früheste Serverversion entstand bereits Anfang 2011 und erlebte seither kontinuierliche Veränderung und Entwicklung.

Im Gegensatz zu den großen Servernetzwerken mit hunderten von unbekannten Spielern und einem gesichtslosen Serverteam, erlebst du bei uns die klassische Minecraft Multiplayer Erfahrung. Mit Leuten die du bei jedem Login wieder siehst und einem Serverteam,  dass offen und unbezwungen mit der Community zusammen spielt.

Wichtigen Änderungen werden bei uns immer in der Gemeinschaft getroffen und jeder Spieler besitzt die Möglichkeit, an der Entscheidungsfindung teilzuhaben.

*Was bieten wir:*

Zwei Bauwelten (Oberwelt und Nether) mit Freebuild und Hauptstadtt
Farmwelten (Nether, End und Normal)
Währungssystem, Jobs/Berufe und Shops
Homepunkte, Spielerportale und Weltenhub
Kleine Eventwelt mit einigen Minigames wie Mobarena, Spleef u.a.
Eine PvP-Arena Welt, sowie eine Jump&Run Welt
Eine Schwere-Mine mit verschiedenen Dungeons
Kreativ-Bauwelt, Pixelartwelt und Baukonteste
Weitere Features wie Hochzeiten, Gilden, erweiterte Archievements und vieles mehr



*Besonderheiten:*

Der Zugang zum Server ist kostenlos und unkompliziert_ (Nur Premium, keine Cracked Accounts)_
Neue Spieler erhalten ein Starterkit sowie Startgeld
*Keine VIP Ränge mit kaufbaren Spielervorteilen*
Unsere Bauwelt wird nicht resettet, nur die Minenwelten
Spielergrundstücke selbst bei längerer Inaktivität der Spieler nicht sofort entfernt.
Jedes Grundstück wird auf einzelne Spieler „protected“ (Blöcke, Truhen, Tiere, etc)
Die Größe der Spielergrundstücke im Freebuild ist praktisch unbegrenzt und kostenfrei
*Spieler wählen ihre eigenen Vertreter in das Serverteam*


*Kontakte:*

Minecraft-Serveradresse: _*Server.Ardania.de*
(Für Java und Bedrock Version)_

Forum:* Ardania.de*

Discord: *Discord.Ardania.de*


*Ein erster Eindruck:*

Wollt ihr mehr vom Server sehen?
Dann besucht doch mal unsere Onlinemap . _*Hier klicken!*

Wir  hoffen euer Interesse geweckt zu haben und würden uns freuen, wenn ihr  uns mal auf Ardania besuchen kommt. Weiterhin wünschen wir euch noch  viel Spass, 

das Ardania-Team_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lordsandukhan (19. September 2015)

*Letzte Änderungen auf dem Server*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo,
wir haben einige Neuerungen bei uns auf dem Server  vorgenommen, von denen ich die wichtigsten einmal kurz vorstellen  möchte. Falls ihr unseren Server bereits besucht habt, würden wir uns  zudem über etwas Feedback sehr freuen. Wir versuchen diesen Thread  möglichst aktuell zu halten, schauen also auch gelegentlich mal hier im  Forum vorbei.

*Letzte Änderungen:*

Neue Auswahl von Mobarenen, mit verschiedenen Schlachtfeldern und Anforderungen.
Neues Gildenplugin, mit eigenen Gildenchat, Gildenhome sowie Rängen (kein Factionsystem).
Freundschaftliste, lässt Spielern eigene Freundeslisten erstellen.
Neue PvP-Welt, große Auswahl an verschiedenen PvP-Arenen, Inventare werden beim Tod nicht gedroppt.
Neue Jump&Run-Welt, knifflige Jump&Runs mit Spielerbelohnung.
Weitere kleinere Änderungen wie neue Archievments oder Berufe, etc

_Ansonsten wünsche ich euch noch viel Spaß und vielleicht sieht man sich ja InGame,
MfG LordSandukhan 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lordsandukhan (15. Oktober 2015)

*Ein weiteres kleines Update zum Server*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo liebe Community,
es ist bereits wieder eine Weile her, dass ich hier etwas ins Forum  gepostet habe. Ich möchte euch daher kurz auf den neusten Stand der  Dinge bringen, was unseren Server betrifft.

*Letzte Neuerungen:*



Als kleines Dankeschön, stellen wir unseren Stammspielern  Pets/Haustiere wie Zombies, Spinnen, etc. als ständige Begleiter  kostenfrei zur Verfügung.
MythicMobs in der Farmwelt: Veränderte Monster spawnen nun in  der Minenwelt und stellen eine neue Herausforderungen für unsere Spieler  da.
Neuer Server-Trailer: http://bit.ly/ArdaniaTrailer
Weitere kleinere Änderungen wie neue Archievments, verändertes Forum-Design, neue Startgrundstücke für Neulinge, etc.

_Wie immer wünsche ich euch noch Spaß beim Zocken,
MfG LordSandukhan_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lordsandukhan (4. Dezember 2015)

*Letzte Änderungen auf dem Server*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo liebe Community,
es  gab mal wieder ein paar Änderungen auf unseren Server, welche ich auch  hier erneut festhalten möchte. Zudem ist es schön zu sehen, dass wir in  letzter Zeit viele neue Spieler dazugewinnen konnten und sich der Server  allgemeiner Beliebtheit erfreut.

*Letzte Änderungen:*

Neue  schwere Farmwelt mit Mythic Mobs für Spieler und Stammspieler, Neulinge  haben nur Zutritt zu der leichteren normalen Farmwelt.
Es ist nun möglich Mobspawner zu kaufen.
Spieler können sich Shops auf ihre eigenen Freebuildregionen erstellen.
Neue JumpAndRun Map
Die Preise der Stadtgrundstücke wurden gesenkt, zudem sind neue Grundstücke in der Vorstadt hinzugekommen.
Neuer Baukontest und andere Events zum Thema Winter und Weihnachten, sowie ein Adventskalender im Nexus.
_Ich euch noch Spaß und fröhliche Feiertage,
MfG LordSandukhan 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lordsandukhan (25. Januar 2016)

*Neuerungen auf dem Server*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo liebe Community,
ich  hoffe ihr hattet alle einen guten Start ins neue Jahr. Für 2016 haben  wir uns einiges auf Ardania vorgenommen, hier wie immer ein kurzer  Überblick der letzten Änderungen.

*Letzte Änderungen:*

Pferde können nun über Welten hinweg teleportiert werden.
Zur Zeit gibt es wieder einen Baukontest, sowie einen Videokontest.
Die Slotanzahl des Servers wurde auf 90 erhöht dank neuer Hardware.
Der Nexus aka. Spawn wurde umgebaut. Dort können nun unter anderem Gilden Grundstücke kaufen.
Weitere kleinere Veränderungen wie neue Archievments, Vergrößerung des Serverteams etc.
_Euch allen noch viel Spaß
MfG LordSandukhan 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lordsandukhan (28. April 2016)

*Umstieg auf die 1.9!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo zusammen,
vor inzwischen fast einem Jahr, um genauer zu sein am 03.05.2015 öffnete Ardania erstmals seine Pforten für alle Minecraftliebhaber!
Das feiern wir natürlich, deswegen wird es vom 02.05 bis zum 09.05 eine Jubiläumswoche geben und ihr seid alle herzlich dazu eingeladen.

*Letzte Änderungen:*

Umstieg des Servers von der Minecraft 1.8 auf die 1.9.
Neue Events und Minigames.
Dekoköpfe werden nun im Adminshop angeboten.
Gilden können eigene TS-Räume erstellen.
Neues Chat-Plugin mit Channelgruppen.
Viele weitere kleinere Veränderungen ausgelöst durch die 1.9.
_Euch allen noch viel Spaß
MfG LordSandukhan 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lordsandukhan (27. Mai 2016)

*Update zum Server*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hallo zusammen,
wie so oft gab es wieder viele Änderungen auf Ardania, von denen ich die wichtigsten kurz vorstellen werde.
Einige Videos zu den Events in der Jubiläumswoche findet ihr auf Foxteladis YT-Kanal.  http://bit.ly/1sVaYKl

*Letzte Änderungen:*

Neue  Dungeon-Welt in welcher Gruppen von Spielern in verschiedenen Instanzen  gegen mythische Kreaturen und Bossmonster kämpfen können.
Neue JumpAndRun Map.
Erweiterung der Shopregionen.
Ardania Modpack (Vanilla MC).
Neuer Beruf: Baumeister.
Neuer Baukontest
Viele weitere kleinere Veränderungen in Plugins, Team etc.
_Euch allen noch viel Spaß
MfG LordSandukhan 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lordsandukhan (7. Juni 2016)

*Update auf 1.9.4*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo zusammen,
Ardania läuft jetzt auf der aktuellen *Minecraft Version 1.9.4*. Mit dem Update sind wir zudem auf Bungeecord umgestiegen, welches uns bessere Performance und eine höhere Spielerzahl ermöglicht.

Bei Bungeecord handelt es sich um ein Programm, welches als Proxy fungiert und so das Verbinden von mehreren Minecraftservern erlaubt. Negative Folgen für die Spieler gab es mit der Umstellung keine, der überweigende Teil unserer Plugins war bereits zuvor mit Bungeecord kompatibel.

*Letzte Änderungen:*

Update auf 1.9.4.
Umstellung auf Bungeecord.
Erweiterung des Serverteams.
Erhöhung der Spielerplätze auf 200 Slots.
Viele weitere kleinere Veränderungen in Plugins, etc.
_Schaut mal bei uns vorbei,
MfG LordSandukhan 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lordsandukhan (28. November 2016)

*Letzte Änderungen auf dem Server*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo liebe Community,
leider kam ich in letzter Zeit nicht mehr dazu unseren Beitrag hier im Forum zu aktualisieren. Dies hatte vorallem private Gründe, jedoch hoffe ich in Zukunft mir wieder mehr Zeit nehmen zu können. In der Zwischenzeit hat sich allerhand auf Ardania geändert, hier wie immer eine kurze Übersicht.

*Letzte Änderungen:*

Neue stärke Server-Hardware
Update auf die 1.10 --> Vorbereitung auf die 1.11 im Gange
Neue Kreativ-Welt und Baukontest
Neue Events und Minigames
Neues Belohnungssystem für Events, Einführung von Ardapoints
Weitere kleinere Änderungen im Server-Team, Forum, Jobs, Adminshop etc.
Wie jedes Jahr zu Weihnachten finden auch diesmal wieder besondere Events statt. Es gibt zudem einen passenden Baukontest und Adventskalender. Wäre schön, wenn ihr mal bei uns vorbei schauen würdet, neue Spieler sind immer herzlich willkommen.

_Euch allen noch viel Spaß_
_MfG LordSandukhan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Purista (29. November 2016)

Cool. Da mache ich gerne mit. Eine Runde Minecraft ab und zu schadet nie! Habt ihr auch einen Teamspeak Server dazu?


----------



## Lordsandukhan (5. Dezember 2016)

Purista schrieb:


> Cool. Da mache ich gerne mit. Eine Runde Minecraft ab und zu schadet nie! Habt ihr auch einen Teamspeak Server dazu?



Hallo Purista,
ja über einen TS verfügen wir ebenfalls, steht auch im ersten Post. TS: *Ts.Ardania.de*

#Update
discord.ardania.de


----------



## Lordsandukhan (16. Januar 2017)

*Letzte Änderungen auf dem Server*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hallo liebe Community,
hier mal wieder eine kurze Übersicht zu den letzten Veränderungen auf unserem Server.

*Letzte Änderungen:*

Update auf 1.11.2
Erweiterungen im Jobsystem
Neuer Baukontest, sowie Erweiterung der Kreativ-Welt
Überholung der Mobarena (Neue Wellen, Preise, Bossmonster)
Weitere kleinere Änderungen in Gilden, Forum, Pets etc
Die Dungeonwelt ist im Augenblick noch nicht wieder zugänglich, ihr Update folgt in Kürze.

_Euch allen noch viel Spaß_
_MfG LordSandukhan 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lordsandukhan (18. Februar 2017)

*Letzte Änderungen auf dem Server*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hallo liebe Community,
ich hoffe ihr seid alle gut durch das neue Jahr gekommen. Wir vom Ardania Team sind die letzten Monate wieder fleißig am Werkeln des Servers gewesen und haben nun den beliebten Spielmodi Skyblock zu unseren Serverangebot hinzugefügt.

*Letzte Änderungen:*

Neuer Skyblock Server
Wiedereröffnung der Dungeonwelt
Spleef als neues Minigame in der Eventwelt
Neue Flags für Spielergrundstücke im Freebuild
Weitere kleinere Änderungen in Jobs, Shops, etc.
_Euch allen noch viel Spaß_
_MfG LordSandukhan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lordsandukhan (21. März 2017)

*Letzte Änderungen auf dem Server*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hallo liebe Community,
hier wie immer kurz das Neuste zum Server. Es ist zudem erfreulich zusehen, dass der Skyblock-Server viel Anklang seitens der Spieler gefunden hat und regelmäßig besucht wird.

*Letzte Änderungen:*

Neue Minigames in der Eventwelt
Ergänzungen auf dem Skyblockserver wie neue Rezepte, Online Map etc.
Erweiterungen des Serverteams
Weitere kleinere Änderungen in Jobs, Shops, etc.
_Euch allen noch viel Spaß_
_MfG LordSandukhan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lordsandukhan (15. April 2017)

*Ostern auf Ardania*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hallo liebe Community,
Das Ardania-Team wünscht euch allen frohe Ostern und ein paar angenehme Feiertage. Anlässig zu Ostern gibt es auf Ardania einen neuen Baukontest und es werden wieder Events veranstaltet, ich hoffe ihr schaut mal bei uns vorbei .

*Letzte Änderungen:*

Neue Mobarena /ma join Farm
Neue Minigames auf dem Eventserver
Neuer Baukontest passend zu Ostern
Öffentliche Baumfarm
Weitere kleinere Änderungen in Jobs, Shops, etc.
_Euch allen noch viel Spaß_
_MfG LordSandukhan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lordsandukhan (5. Mai 2017)

*Server Jubiläum im Mai*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hallo liebe Community,
Ardania feiert diesen Monat sein zweijähriges Bestehen und ihr seid alle herzlich dazu angeladen, an unseren Feierlichkeiten teilzunehmen. Abends finden nun regelmäßig besondere Jubiläums-Events statt, welche voraussichtlich bis Ende Mai anhalten werden.

An dieser Stelle möchten wir uns bei den Spieler der Community bedanken, welche so lange uns die Treue halten.
In den letzten 2 Jahren gab es viele Neuzugänge, aber auch einige alte Bekannte haben den Weg zurück zu uns auf den Server gefunden.
Die Räder auf Ardania blieben niemals stehen, immer wurden neue Sachen ausprobiert, Veränderungen vorgnommen und das Serverangebot erweitert.

Jedoch wird ein Minecraft-Server nie wirklich "fertig" und so planen wir auch weiterhin neue Inhalte für die Zukunft.

*Letzte Änderungen:*

Jubiläums-Events, JumpAndRun, Serverquiz und Dekoshop
Wiedereröffnung der Museumswelt
Neue Kits in der Mobarena
Weitere kleinere Änderungen in Jobs, Achievements, etc.
_Euch allen noch viel Spaß
MfG LordSandukhan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lordsandukhan (12. Juli 2017)

*Server Update 1.12*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hallo liebe Community,
Auch die Spieler auf Ardania können nun die neuen Features der 1.12 genießen. Einige Bereiche des Servers wie der Skyblock oder die Dungeonwelt sind leider noch nicht wieder zugänglich, jedoch werden diese in den nächsten Wochen ebenfalls folgen.

*Letzte Änderungen:*

Update des Hauptservers auf die 1.12
Vergrößerung des Serverteams
Neuer Baukontest (bis zum 30.7.2017)
Viele weitere Änderungen und neue Funktionen ausgelöst duch das Update
_Euch allen noch viel Spaß
MfG LordSandukhan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lordsandukhan (10. September 2017)

*Letzte Änderungen auf dem Server*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo liebe Community,
hier wie immer kurz das Neuste zum Server.

*Letzte Änderungen:*

Update des Servers auf die 1.12.1
Umbau der schweren Minenwelt, jetzt mit PvP und neuen Mobs
Erweiterungen des Serverteams
Weitere kleinere Änderungen in Jobs, Shops, etc.
_Euch allen noch viel Spaß
MfG LordSandukhan_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lordsandukhan (13. Oktober 2017)

*Oktober auf Ardania*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hallo liebe Community,
diesen Oktober (23.10 bis zum 5.11) finden auf Ardania anlässig zu Halloween besondere Events, sowie ein Baukontest statt.
Wie immer gibt es tolle Preise zu gewinnen und ich hoffe ihr schaut mal bei uns vorbei .

*Letzte Änderungen:*

Update des Servers auf die *1.12.2*
Neues Minigame "Schiffe versenken" auf dem Eventserver
Umbau und Einführung einer neuen Klasse in der Mobarena
Erweiterung des Voteshops
Weitere kleinere Änderungen in Jobs, Shops, etc.
_Euch allen noch viel Spaß
MfG LordSandukhan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lordsandukhan (25. November 2017)

*Winter auf Ardania*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hallo liebe Community,
ab dem *1. Dezember* fängt auf Ardania die Winterzeit an. Nächste Woche beginnen damit die *Weihnachtsevents* sowie der *Winterbaukontest*. Ihr könnt zudem auch jeden Tag braf eurer Türchen in unseren *Weihnachtskalender* öffnen. ;P

*Letzte Änderungen:*

Erweiterung des Serverteams
Neues Minigame "König der Leiter" auf dem Eventserver
Spieler können sich nun in Tiere und Mobs verwandeln
Weitere kleinere Änderungen in Jobs, Shops, etc.
_Euch allen noch viel Spaß
MfG LordSandukhan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lordsandukhan (28. Dezember 2017)

*Dezember auf Ardania*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hallo liebe Community,
das neue Jahr steht vor der Tür und auf Ardania kehrt nach der hektischen Weihnachtszeit ein wenig Ruhe ein. Doch auch in den letzten Tagen dieses Jahres ist viel passiert auf unseren Server. An dieser Stelle möchten wir vorallem *Frajac* danken, welcher vor Kurzem eine sehr schöne Video-Serie auf Ardania begonnen hat.

Den Link zu seinem Youtubekanal findet ihr hier: goo.gl/Lk8fmL

*Letzte Änderungen:*

Erweiterung des Voteshops
Neues Minigame "CreeperRun" auf dem Eventserver
Videoreihe von Frajac --> goo.gl/Lk8fmL
Weitere kleinere Änderungen in Jobs, Shops, etc.
_Guter Rutsch ins neue Jahr!
MfG LordSandukhan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lordsandukhan (30. Januar 2018)

*Januar auf Ardania*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hallo liebe Community,
ich hoffe ihr seid alle gut ins neue Jahr gekommen. Für 2018 haben wir uns einiges auf dem Server vorgenommen, ihr dürft also gespannt sein. ;P

*Letzte Änderungen:*

Homepunkte lassen sich nun im Voteshop erwerben.
Ausbau und Verbesserung der Achievments.
Neue Features für Gilden.
Weitere kleinere Änderungen in Jobs, Shops, etc.
_Euch allen noch viel Spaß,
MfG LordSandukhan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lordsandukhan (3. März 2018)

*Letzte Änderungen auf dem Server*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hallo liebe Community,
hier wie üblich eine kurze Übersicht zu den letzten Neuerungen auf Ardania.
Solltet ihr Fragen zum Server haben, dürft ihr diese gerne hier im Thema stellen.

*Letzte Änderungen:*

Neues JumpAndRun "Die Winterinsel".
Neuer Baukontest zum Thema "Bahnhöfe" (bis 31.3.2018).
Neues Feature "Daily Quests" im Zusammenhang mit den Berufen.
Weitere kleinere Änderungen in Jobs, Shops, etc.

_Euch allen noch viel Spaß
MfG LordSandukhan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lordsandukhan (1. April 2018)

*Ostern auf Ardania*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Frohe Ostern,
wünscht euch das Ardania-Team . Anlässig der bunten Eierzeit haben wir eine besondere *Osterwelt *für euch vorbreitet mit Bosskämpfen, Minigames und mehr. Das Osterevent läuft bis zum *7.4.2018*.

*Letzte Änderungen:*

Osterevent 2018
Ausbau der Mobarena, neue Kits, Wellen etc.
Neue Achievements
Weitere kleinere Änderungen in Jobs, Shops, etc.
_Euch allen noch viel Spaß
MfG LordSandukhan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lordsandukhan (16. April 2018)

*April auf Ardania




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Hallo liebe Community,
kommenden* Mai feiert Ardania Jubiläum* und neben den üblichen Veranstaltungen und Events wird es zu großen Veränderungen auf dem Server kommen. Unteranderem erwartet euch eine neue Hauptstadt (Serverhub), sowie neue Spielershops.

*Letzte Änderungen:*

Vorbereitung aufs Serverjubiläum
Neue Bossmonster in der schweren Minenwelt
Neues Videoformat auf Ardania: _*[Zur Playlist]*_
Auswertung Baukontest
Weitere kleinere Änderungen in Jobs, Shops, etc.
_Euch allen noch viel Spaß
MfG LordSandukhan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lordsandukhan (3. Mai 2018)

*Unser Jubiläum im Mai*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo liebe Community,
heute feiern wir Ardanias dreijähriges Bestehen und ihr seid alle herzlich dazu eingeladen an den Feierlichkeiten teilzunehmen.
So werden* 2 Wochen* lang, täglich ab ca. *19 bis 22 Uhr* besondere Events veranstaltet, zudem findet ihr am */spawn* ein Jubiläumsquiz.

*Letzte Änderungen:*

Neue Server-Hauptstadt eingefügt
Jubiläums-Events und Quiz
Weitere kleinere Änderungen in Jobs, Shops, etc.
_Euch allen noch viel Spaß,
MfG LordSandukhan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lordsandukhan (19. Mai 2018)

*Änderungen im Mai*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo liebe Community,
durch den Umbau unserer Hauptstadt, kam es zu zahlreichen Neuerung auf dem Server, hier wie immer eine kurze Übersicht.

*Letzte Änderungen:*


Neue Mobarena "Stadt"
Neue Grundstücke in der Hauptstadt
Neue Achievements
Neuer Baukontest zum Thema "Dropper Map"
Erweiterung des Serverteams
_Euch allen noch viel Spaß,
MfG LordSandukhan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lordsandukhan (14. Juni 2018)

*Änderungen im Juni*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hallo liebe Community,
trotz des schönen Wetters und den hohen Temperaturen, haben wir das Bauteam unseres Servers nicht aus den Keller gelassen und hart arbeiten lassen ;P.

*Letzte Änderungen:*

WM-Tippspiel am /Spawn
Neues Portalhaus in der Hauptstadt
Neue Gildengrundstücke in der Hauptstadt
Weitere kleinere Änderungen in Votes, Jobs, Shop etc.
_Euch allen noch einen schönen Sommer,
MfG LordSandukhan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lordsandukhan (11. August 2018)

*Ende der Sommerpause*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hallo liebe Community,
ich hoffe ihr alle hattet ein paar eingenehme freie Tage. Trotz der Hitze haben wir natürlich weiter am Server gebastelt, leider lässt sich das 1.13 Update noch ein wenig auf sich warten, aber wir arbeiten bereits daran.

*Letzte Änderungen:*

Neues Spielertutorial
Erste Testversuche auf der 1.13
Kleine Videoreihe zum Server: _7 Jahre Servergeschichte _--> goo.gl/aNCQWW
Weitere kleinere Änderungen in Votes, Jobs, Shop etc.
_Euch allen noch viel Spaß,
MfG LordSandukhan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lordsandukhan (1. Oktober 2018)

*Im Herbst auf Ardania*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hallo liebe Community,
mit dem Herbst stehen dem Server einige Änderungen bevor, vorallem was das 1.13. Update betrifft.
Dies dürfte ebenfalls meine letzte Änkündigung vor dem Umstieg auf die neue Version werden.

*Letzte Änderungen:*

Neues JumpAndRun Map "Drop'N'Die" /jump
Neuer Dekoshop /shop
Neuer Baukontest zu Thema "Halloween"
Neue Achievements für die Schwere Minenwelt
Weitere kleinere Änderungen in Votes, Jobs, Shop etc.
_Euch allen noch viel Spaß,
MfG LordSandukhan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lordsandukhan (23. November 2018)

*Update 1.13.2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hallo liebe Community,
vor Kurzem haben wir *Ardania* auf die neue *Minecraftversion 1.13.2* aktualisiert.

Mit dem Update kamen einige Änderungen hinzu und leider lassen sich noch nicht alle Serverfunktionen wieder vollständig nutzen (betroffen sind Dungeonwelt, Minigames).
Wir arbeiten jedoch jeden Tag am Server und werden im Lauf der Zeit auch die letzten Serverfeatures einrichten.

Den *Weihnachtsevents Anfang Dezember* steht jedoch nichts im Weg und werden planmäßig stattfinden.
Schaut doch mal vorbei falls ihr Lust habt, wir würden uns sehr freuen euch auf Ardania begrüßen zu dürfen.

*Letzte Änderungen:*

Serverupdate 1.13.2
Neuer Adminshop
Vergrößerung der Bauwelt auf 20.000x20.000 Blöcke
Weitere kleinere Änderungen in Votes, Jobs, Shop etc.
_Euch allen noch viel Spaß,
MfG LordSandukhan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lordsandukhan (4. Dezember 2018)

*Weihnachten auf Ardania*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hallo liebe Community,
mit dem ersten Advent beginnt auf Ardania die Weihnachtszeit und wie jedes Jahr haben wir einiges für unsere Spieler vorbereitet.

So veranstalten wir wieder *Weihnachtsevents* sowie einen *Winterbaukontest*.
Ihr seid natürlich alle herzlich eingeladen daran teilzuhaben, schaut doch mal vorbei.

*Neuerungen:*

Eröffnung des Winterbaukontests (Ende *1.5.2019*)
Adventskalender
Beginn der Weihnachtsevents (Täglich ab ca**19.00 Uhr*)
Weihnachtsmarkt und Schneeballschlacht
Vergrößerung des Serverteams
_Euch allen noch viel Spaß,
MfG LordSandukhan_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lordsandukhan (19. März 2019)

*Frühling auf Ardania*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo liebe Community,
der Umstieg von der 1.12 auf die 1.13 war nicht ganz ohne Hürden und einige letzte
Features warten noch auf ihre vollständige Einbindung. Insgesamt jedoch sind unsere Mitglieder
sehr zufrieden mit dem 1.13 Update. Es bietet viele neue Ideen und Möglichkeiten in*Minecraft,
ein Blick lohnt sich allemal!

*Letzten Änderungen:*


Neue Onlinemap mit erweiterten Funktionen
Einbindung neuer und alter Minigames auf dem Eventserver
Neues System zum Sichern und Teleportieren von Pferden
Neuer Baukontest auf dem Kreativ-Server (bis* 14.4.2019*)
*Frajac* streamt nun*jeden *Mittwoch* und *Samstag* Abend auf Twitch, schaut doch mal vorbei!*
twitch.tv/frajac
Vergrößerung des Serverteams
Viele weitere kleinere Änderungen....
_Euch allen noch viel Spaß,
MfG LordSandukhan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lordsandukhan (5. März 2020)

*Update 1.15.2 auf Ardania*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hallo liebe Community,
nach einer längeren Zwangspause, melde ich mich nun wieder und bringe euch die letzten Neuigkeiten aus Ardania.
Wie viele Server, hatten auch wir unsere anfänglichen Probleme mit dem 1.14 Update. Dank unserer engagierten Entwickler konnten wir jedoch die meisten Probleme umgehen und mit dem 1.15 Update hat nun auch Mojang die restlichen Bugs gefixt.

*Letzten Änderungen:*

Server Update auf die 1.15.2.
Neue Tätigkeiten und Quests für Berufe.
Quests können nun übersprungen werden.
Neue Wellen sowie angepasste Belohnungen in der Mobarena.
Neuer Dekokopfshop.
Sichtweite im End und Nether wurden erhöht.
PvP wurde auf Wunsch der Spieler in der Schweren Mine abgeschaltet.
Viele weitere kleinere Änderungen ausgelöst durch der 1.15.2.
_Euch allen noch viel Spaß,
MfG LordSandukhan_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lordsandukhan (9. Juli 2021)

*Ardania Sommer 2021*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hallo liebe Community,
zur Zeit laufen bei uns die Vorbreitungen auf das 1.17 Update. Der Server lässt sich zwar bereits mit 1.17 joinen, befindet sich inhaltlich jedoch noch auf der 1.16.5. Ein vollständiges Update wird in den nächsten Wochen geben.

*Letzten Änderungen:*

Server ist nun mit der 1.17 und 1.17.1 erreichbar.
Bedrock-Java-Brücke eingerichet, damit auch Spieler mit PS4, Switch und Xbox den Server joinen können.
Neuer Baukontest in der Kreative-Welt.
Überarbeitung des Spielertutorials, neue Spieler können sich nun schneller freischalten.
Neue Schwere Mine mit custom Dungeons, Mobs und Loot.
Erweiterung der Angebote des Vote- und Adminshops (Spielerwunsch).
Weitere kleinere Änderungen in Jobs, Achievements, etc.
_Euch allen noch viel Spaß,
MfG LordSandukhan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lordsandukhan (18. September 2021)

*Neues im September*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hallo liebe Community,
nach der Auswertung des Skyblocks, suchen wir wieder nach einer neuen temporären Spielmodi für Ardania.
Gewünscht wurde sich Factions oder Hardcore Survival. Den entsprechenden Beitrag hierzu findet ihr auf unseren Discord.

*Letzten Änderungen:*

Vollständiges Update des Netzwerkes auf die 1.17.1
Einführung der Fischers als neuer Beruf.
Neue Quests und Belohnungen.
Spieler können nun bis zu 3 Berufe annehmen.
Wiedereröffnung der Museumswelt (Xcraft - 2015)
Weitere kleinere Änderungen im Regelwerk, Achievements, etc.
_Euch allen noch viel Spaß,
MfG LordSandukhan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Zybba (19. September 2021)

Lordsandukhan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gefällt mir mit dem Tilt Shift Look! Geht das ingame oder war das ne Nachbearbeitung?


----------



## Lordsandukhan (19. September 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Gefällt mir mit dem Tilt Shift Look! Geht das ingame oder war das ne Nachbearbeitung?



Die meisten Bilder hier sind optisch "verschönert". Ohne Shader und hochauflösenden Resource Pack sieht die im Vanilla so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von der Struktur her ändert das aber wenig.


----------



## Lordsandukhan (2. Oktober 2021)

*Letzte Änderungen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo liebe Community,
nach Rücksprache mit unserer Spielerschaft wurde sich für das Nachfolgeprojekt vom Skyblock ein Anarchy Server gewünscht, dieser wird wahrscheinlich im Laufe der nächsten Woche online gehen und für ein halbes Jahr laufen.

*Letzten Änderungen:*

Regionen und Straßen werden wieder auf der Onlinemap angezeigt.
Sonntag Start neuer Baukontest zum Thema "Halloween".
Weitere Items im Vote und Adminshop. _(Spielerwunsch)_
Überarbeitung der Jump and Runs.
Neue Achievements für die 1.17.1
_Euch allen noch viel Spaß,
MfG LordSandukhan_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lordsandukhan (18. Oktober 2021)

*Letzte Änderungen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo liebe Community,
zurzeit testen wir die Verbindung zum Server mit der Bedrock-Version. 
Genauer gesagt suchen wir nach Leute mit einer Xbox oder PS4/5.
Der Server lässt sich bereits mit der Switch, PC/Mobile-Version von Minecraft ohne weitere Probleme betreten.

*Letzten Änderungen:*

In der Pixelartwelt gibt nun einen Bereich für Statuen, auf denen Spieler ihre Skins bauen können.
Beginn der Wahlen zum Spielerrat.
Maximale Anzahl von Grundstücken für Neulinge wurden auf dem Kreativ-Server erhöht.
Die Verbindung zum Server mit der Bedrock-Version ist nun einfacher.
Weitere kleinere Änderungen im Regelwerk, Achievements, etc.
_Euch allen noch viel Spaß,
MfG LordSandukhan_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lordsandukhan (18. Dezember 2021)

*Weihnachten auf Ardania*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo liebe Community,
Wie jedes Jahr um diese Zeit laufen bei uns die Weihnachtsevents sowie das Wichteln. In der Stadt bei /city findet ihr zudem unseren Adventskalender und die Schneeballwelt.

Das Ardania-Team wünscht euch allen frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch.

*Letzten Änderungen:*

Neuer Adminshop, einfacher und übersichtlicher

Neuer Baukontest zum Thema "Minenspawn"

Eröffnung eines öffentlichen Bahnnetzes für die Bauwelt. Siehe /bahnhof

Server ist nun mit der 1.18.1 erreichbar

Neue Minenwelt mit custom Biomen
_
MfG LordSandukhan_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lordsandukhan (15. April 2022)

*Ostern auf Ardania*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hallo liebe Community,

Mit dem Update auf die 1.18.2 und der neuen Kartengenerierung, hat sich unser Team dazu entschlossen, neben der alten 1.8 Bauwelt eine weitere neue Bauwelt zur Verfügung zu stellen. Diese sollte im Mai veröffentlicht werden.

Zusätzliche Weltenänderungen der 1.19 werden später ebenfalls eingebracht sein.

*Letzten Änderungen:*

Neue Spielershops siehe /mall


Neuer Baukontest zum Thema "Free for All"


Vollständiges Update auf die 1.18.2


Eröffnung der Osterwelt

MfG LordSandukhan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lordsandukhan (31. Juli 2022)

*Neues auf Ardania*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo liebe Community,

Ardania ist nun mit der 1.18.2 sowie der 1.19 erreichbar. Das vollständige Update auf die 1.19 wird in den nächsten Wochen kommen. Vor Kurzem wurde ebenfalls eine zweite Bauwelt eröffnet, welche euch alle Vorzüge der neuen Weltengeneration bietet. Schaut doch mal vorbei!

*Letzten Änderungen:*

Neue Bauwelt generiert mit der 1.18

Neuer /Spawn mit Shops, Minenwelten und Tutorial

Neue Vorstadt mit Startgrundstücken und Essensspender

Neue Onlinekarte siehe /map

_MfG LordSandukhan_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/LIST]


----------

